# fly fishing captains in Pensacola area



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

I am curious to find out how many captains in the pensacola area specialize in (or are just good at) fly fishing trips. I would liketo hear about the types of trips offered.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

apparently this guy is pretty good. I asked about him on the main forum just as a general charter and got positive responses. Specializes in fly fishing clients...



http://www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

The two guides that I know specialize in "the fly" are Capt. Bob Quarles [www.blueheronguideservice.com] and Capt. Baz Yelverton [www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/]. Both are extremely qualified and have excellent reputations with fly fisherman. And while he does not specialize in fly fishing, I do know that Capt. Jeff Moore [www.moorebetter.com] can also put you on the fish. Good Luck!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Like flylipps said, Capt. Baz Yelverton and Capt. Bob Quarles are great flyfishing guides.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

For fly fishing or any other kind of Pensacola fishing, call Captain John Rivers at Megabite. He is a first rate boat handler and will put you on fish. Nice guy, too. Good fishing- Ed Mashburn


----------

